# i need help with a P2178 and P2187



## vora1989 (Mar 2, 2010)

Pulled a P2178 and P2187 states that bank 1 is too lean at idle and that bank 1 is too rich at idle. Im very confused as to what may be the problem. Any help would greatly be appreciated, thanks for your time.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

check all vacuum lines, the one behind throttle body usually breaks and check ones by the fuel press. regulator. good luck


----------



## vora1989 (Mar 2, 2010)

*thanks!*

Thanks I appreciate your help, ima check the lines asap. Ill update you on the situation, thank you!


----------



## vora1989 (Mar 2, 2010)

*seems there was a leak!*

Found a leak by the intake have no clue what it is but its before the maf. It had electrical tape around it probably a quick but inefficient fix. Replaced the vacuum line with generic hoses, feels great! Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

you found it and fixed it, congrats :beer::thumbup:


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

Vora rather ask you guys what the problem is first... then just look around the engine bay THEN ask vortex lol. My dude loves vortex!!! :beer:


----------

